# my cockapoo vomits a white slightly foamy liquid in th early morning



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

We got our Hachi when he was 10 weeks old. he is now 19 months old. From the beginning he has occasions ( 2-3 times in a month ) of waking up in the early morning and vomits this white flemy substance. When it's over he goes around his normal (very active) activities. We feed him holistic Health extension dog food , which the breeder started us with...he does like it. He does not have any other problems and has been to the vet for his regular checkups and all is well. I know the members here are very knowledgeable about cockapoos in general and I thought I'd ask for your expertise. As always many thanks for your help and suggestions


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady would occasionally vomit up bile in the mornings, her tummy was too empty and it was causing her to vomit, we started giving her a treat at bedtime. and she is much better with it.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes, Poppy does it occasionally, especially the morning after a strenuous day. She's fine straight away too. She usually has a supper but maybe she burns it up at different rates. I wouldn't worry unless it's very regular and then it may be that she needs something to calm the acid xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I always give a snack at bedtime. The only time we have this issue is we have forgotten the snack.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

A snack at bed time prevents this. Mine have two little crackerjack biscuits, it seems to be sufficient.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

This has come up here before and is as Amanda says - an empty tummy. I did look up the scientific explanation at one time but i couldn't for life of me recount it here. Much simpler is the cure - as the others have said, a little snack at bedtime. Barney just has a little snack after he comes in from his last wee and before bedtime.


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks so very much for your quick answers...I will start giving him a little something tonight. Is a milk bone bisquit good or I have some petguard vegetarian dry nuggets. If you have any other suggestions I would appreciate it....thanks so very much, blessings, Senyma


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I just give whatever treats I'm using at the time. I usually have some natural or handmade treats. Even 4 or 5 bits of kibble sometimes.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper had the same problem, he has barking heads bed time biscuits now and it does help but I have noticed a big difference since changing his food. He was on fish4dogs and I think it was too oily for his tummy. Since swapping to half Lily's kitchen organic chicken and veg bake and half fish4dogs he hasn't been sick at all! Result! 😀 I wouldn't be too concerned if she's happy and it's not making her poorly! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh 'him' sorry 😁


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks again, I will try what I have for now and keep an se if it helps
 Senyma


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks again!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes that's the best idea, probably just empty tummy. Fingers crossed x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for all of your comments. I have started giving Hachi a snack of milk bone just before bedtime. I am looking to get a more holistic treat if you have any suggestions please advise me.  Senyma


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Where are you located? the treast are all different all over the world


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Since the get 5/6 cup of food per day, I give them the larger portion (1/2) in the evening around 7:30 and breakfast is 1/3 cup with a dollop of coconut oil in the am. That seems to have cured Lexi's foaming. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

I am located in Bronx, NY. I have been feed Hachi twice a day maybe I need to rethink and spread the meals out as you mention Lexi and Beemer. I have started giving him snacks at night, but I think a later meal might help. What does the coconut oil do for them? Thanks


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

The coconut oil is supposed to help them feel full as well as a host of other benefits. I feed them between 7:30 and 8 in the evenings. They have other treats during the day so I don't worry about them being hungry during the day. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Just wanted to say that since I have split up Hachi's meals early am, late afternoon and a half of his last meal in the early evening and the last half an hour or so before he goes to bed. He has improved greatly. No vomiting. I remain grateful for all of your helpful comments  I will be posting another question for your advice shortly


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great news. So glad Hachi is doing better.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for this post, having a similar problem and saved me the trouble of asking myself!! I might go insane with worry without the forum!


----------

